# stonei or Lady Isabel?



## likespaphs (Aug 26, 2007)

i was looking at Tom Hillson's website and saw this picture. one comment suggests it's not stonei. the other one says it is. i'm not sure. i think it's Lady Isabel, though... maybe a different photo would have a different result, but...


----------



## Marco (Aug 26, 2007)

yea that was me that says it looks like a stonei....looking at it again....it looks more like a stonei x roth


----------



## Heather (Aug 26, 2007)

Not sure....the person who said stonei x Lady Isabel has a point. It's definitely stonei dominant.


----------



## Magicboy (Aug 26, 2007)

I would say that it's not a stonei. The petals has to much markings and the staminode is brown with a much more distinct knee witch stonei doesn't have. To me that is clearly a beautiful Lady Isabel!


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 26, 2007)

Marco said:


> yea that was me that says it looks like a stonei....looking at it again....it looks more like a stonei x roth



i had a feeling it was....


----------



## lothianjavert (Aug 26, 2007)

Looks more like Lady Isabel. I could see it also being Lady Isabel crossed back onto stonei.


----------



## Ernie (Aug 26, 2007)

I certainly see roths influence in the staminode too. 

-Ernie


----------



## gore42 (Aug 26, 2007)

Doesn't look like a straight stonei to me... looks like roth in there, but I'm no good at guessing hybrids 

- Matt


----------



## Heather (Aug 26, 2007)

staminode definitely throws some roth in the mix if you ask me.


----------



## Roy (Aug 27, 2007)

I would go for Lady Isabel without doubt.


----------



## British Bulldog (Aug 27, 2007)

*Stonei???*

I would bet on Lady Isabel
Paul


----------



## NYEric (Aug 27, 2007)

Phrag besseae!


----------



## Leo Schordje (Aug 27, 2007)

Nope - I have a hybrid that this photo is a dead ringer for:
I'Ansonii = (Morganiae x rothschildianum) registered in 1898
Morganiae = (stonei x superbiens) 

The flowers do look like a Lady Isabel on steroids. Orchids by Hausermann was selling seedlings of a remake of this cross way back in the 1980's. So good to know there are still a few around.


----------



## slippertalker (Aug 27, 2007)

Definitely not Paph stonei......You can see the influence of Paph rothschildianum with the coloration and the "bent-knee" staminode which is very distinctive. Has to be Paph Lady Isabel


----------



## VAAlbert (Aug 30, 2007)

Not a stonei!


----------

